

Giant Sheets of Dark Matter Detected (the largest structures in the Universe) - ingenium
http://dsc.discovery.com/news/2008/02/22/dark-matter-giants.html

======
TheTarquin
Okay, now THAT is mind-blowing. I can't even wrap my mind around some of the
distances in our own solar system, much less something 270 million light years
across. Maybe I wasn't cut out to be an astrophysicist?

~~~
whacked_new
Such distances are beyond intuition, but I doubt it's something you can't do.
You can just imagine yourself walking to a park, just really far away, and you
travel really fast. Speaking of which, many people use this "pea in a football
field" analogy when talking about electron orbits, but I'm guessing that few
if any people can actually visualize such a thing.

~~~
TheTarquin
I hadn't heard the "pea in a football field" one. As a former marching band
geek who knows well how big a football field is, that definitely helps get
some perspective.

------
pchristensen
OK, everyone who complains about crap articles and xkcd comics, here's your
chance to put your money where your mouth is and give some upvotes and
comments to an awesome article, to get it on the front page. pg's algorithms
reward activity, so give activity to the kind of stuff you want more of!

------
D_T
I am surprised this did not receive more points or interest. Who isn't
interested in the upper and lower bounds/limits of our universe?

